# New Member



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Guys,

just joined up to improve my knowledge on coffee







. Im a newbie at this and im currently using a bean to cup, aero press and a stove top. Hopefully aiming to get advise and moving onto a gaggia classic.

Yusuf


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









We will soon help you upgrade!


----------



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @MildredM.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

Welcome! There should be all the help you need on here.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Welcome! yeah a gaggia or GS3 will suit your needs, and if the latter doesn't...it will (whether you want it to or not, it just takes time)


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate and welcome


----------



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Guys.

Im still deciding whether to get the Rancilio Silvia or the Gaggia classic. Just been reading on the forum a recommended grinder but still not decided which one to go for on that either.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yusuf7869 said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Im still deciding whether to get the Rancilio Silvia or the Gaggia classic. Just been reading on the forum a recommended grinder but still not decided which one to go for on that either.


it would be great if you could find either of the mentioned machines second hand with fitted PID device

as for grinder, budget as much as you can, it is more important than machine


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

yusuf7869 said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Im still deciding whether to get the Rancilio Silvia or the Gaggia classic. Just been reading on the forum a recommended grinder but still not decided which one to go for on that either.


Welcome, take your time and be patient some great deals come up in the fs section quite frequently


----------



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Welcome, take your time and be patient some great deals come up in the fs section quite frequently


Thanks @igm45.


----------

